# Perspex Headlights Treatment



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

As the owner of a 4X4 that has Perspex headlights rather than Glass , whilst Perspex never chips they do go milky, I use T Cut or Scratch off paste, and they come up like new crystal clear, I spoke to someone who had the same brand of Car and to my horror, they bought 2 new ones as it failed the MOT. at a huge cost of €76 each, you need to do them every 6 months but 5 mins of time


----------

